# Left over honey



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

So I lost some hives this winter and I'm wondering what to do with the left over honey? I used some of it in new hives that I just installed packages in, but still have a lot left. Whats the best way to use it?


----------



## Ruthz (Sep 13, 2011)

Put a few frames of honey and/or pollen in the freezer for the winter. It is a great way to emergency feed, should that become necessary. This is assuming you know the reason that your bees died. If it is pesticide or a foul brood disease, you wouldn't want to spread that to your new hives.


----------

